# 2012 Fire CPJ Thread



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

He needs to go and take his Div II scheme with him.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not there yet... talk to me next year and I might be with ya...


----------



## Buck (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

Wasted, I wasn't there either until last year. The first is admitting WE have a problem.

And North Ave. we have a problem.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Wasted, I wasn't there either until last year. The first is admitting WE have a problem.
> 
> And North Ave. we have a problem.



Yeah... I want to see PJ make a move at QB.. I think if we can get a playmaker at QB we can win and win alot... we just don't have anyone.. I was very happy with how the defense played last night... much much much better than the last 2 years...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2012)

These types of threads are near and dear to my heart!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> These types of threads are near and dear to my heart!



Especially when the people posting them likely never even attend the games.  Hey we lost in overtime at possibly the second best team on our schedule...the sky is falling.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

I know we finally have some CB and DE play from mostly no names. But if we can't score, we can't win.

Will be nice if Vad gets some snaps in the Blue Hose game.

History usually repeats itself and CPJ sticks with the same QB all year. Unless Tevin gets hurt.

BTW, Orwin was out 2nd half b/c he was hurt. The sideline reporter said the trainer/dr. said questionable. That game was the playoff for the Coastal Division. He would've played if he could, he must be hurt bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Especially when the people posting them likely never even attend the games.  Hey we lost in overtime at possibly the second best team on our schedule...the sky is falling.



It was a tough loss not the end of the world, but PJ isnt what GT needs. Gt is a great school with a dang good tradition. They can get a top notch coach. They have proven they can win and did so for years. I hope they dont ever get rid of him like the UF fans hope Richt never leaves UGA. I think and could be wrong but it seems the teams that have a good amount of time to prepair for the option seem to do well defending it. I'm no coach, but I do ok behind the keyboard


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> I know we finally have some CB and DE play from mostly no names. But if we can't score, we can't win.
> 
> Will be nice if Vad gets some snaps in the Blue Hose game.
> 
> ...



They said it was a shoulder injury... but he was standing on the sideline with his helmet on like he wanted back in... with it being the first game CPJ probably just didn't want to risk further injury..


----------



## Buck (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I certainly hate to stir the Yellow Jacket nest but I'm sure glad I don't have to watch that offense week after week in the fall.  

CPJ's play calling leaves me scratching my head sometimes.  I believe it was the UGA vs Tech game 2009 when Tech was driving the ball down our throats with about a minute left in the game.  Suddenly he calls 4 straight pass plays and Tech looses the game.  

And then last night he goes for the 4th down on his own 45 leaving the defense in a serious bind.  

I rarely watch Tech but from what I've seen of his play calling, and I was his DC, he and I would have a few conversations behind the woodshed after some games.  

As a Dawg fan I hope he stays for a long time, though...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It was a tough loss not the end of the world, but PJ isnt what GT needs. Gt is a great school with a dang good tradition. They can get a top notch coach. They have proven they can win and did so for years. I hope they dont ever get rid of him like the UF fans hope Richt never leaves UGA. I think and could be wrong but it seems the teams that have a good amount of time to prepair for the option seem to do well defending it. I'm no coach, but I do ok behind the keyboard



You can choose to believe it or not but after flunkgate (where 9 or so players flunked out 2002 or 03 I cannot remember) the admissions/ academic people took control.  GT gets 3 or 4 exceptions per year.  Those guys are recruited under the NCAA minimums.  The other players have to fall under standards that would knock out about 30 to 40% of the players most schools have on the roster.  We can all agree/disagree on how good of a coach CPJ is but the fact still remains he isn't playing under the same rules most everybody else is.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

Win or go home. We aren't winning. Wins(pun for when) the last time we won a bowl game not on the smurf field or beat UGA. I know these answers just pointing out what really matters in CFB Div I.

I have morals, I don't need moral victories. I need tangible real world wins. 

Only time will tell. And we'll find out on Nov. 24th


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Win or go home. We aren't winning. Wins(pun for when) the last time we won a bowl game not on the smurf field or beat UGA. I know these answers just pointing out what really matters in CFB Div I.
> 
> I have morals, I don't need moral victories. I need tangible real world wins.
> 
> Only time will tell. And we'll find out on Nov. 24th



So are you a jacket fan or a dawg troll?  No GT fan is happy with the loss.  Some can atleast acknowledge the boys played hard and give them credit for it.  Dawg fans have been more complimentary of your team than you have.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> So are you a jacket fan or a dawg troll?  No GT fan is happy with the loss.  Some can atleast acknowledge the boys played hard and give them credit for it.  Dawg fans have been more complimentary of your team than you have.



^^^ x2


----------



## General Lee (Sep 4, 2012)

Fire him,keep him,I don't care but you will never see that silly little chop blocking offense in the BCS Title Game


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

General Lee said:


> Fire him,keep him,I don't care but you will never see that silly little chop blocking offense in the BCS Title Game









I dont believe any team in Georgia has one of these except for the Georgia Institute of Technology.  Come back when your perfect offense gets you one.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 4, 2012)

I am a  UGA fan but I can say that I am confused when it comes to Paul Johnson.  I truly believe that he is as good they come when dealing with X's and O's on offense, rushing offense anyway.  I truly think he is in elite company as a offensive mind.  It seems the frustration by some is probably more about his percieved stubborness and need to always be "the smartest man in the room."  It does seem at times that he lets his emotions take over and put the team in some difficult situations with questionable 4th down attempts in opponents territory at strange times.  It also seems that he is absorbed with the offense only and forgets the rest of the team.  With that said, I think he is a good coach and I can tell you as a Dawg fan that I am much more fearful of his teams than any of Chan Gailey's.  Tough loss last night, but there is alot of football yet to be played this year.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 5, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I am a  UGA fan but I can say that I am confused when it comes to Paul Johnson.  I truly believe that he is as good they come when dealing with X's and O's on offense, rushing offense anyway.  I truly think he is in elite company as a offensive mind.  It seems the frustration by some is probably more about his percieved stubborness and need to always be "the smartest man in the room."  It does seem at times that he lets his emotions take over and put the team in some difficult situations with questionable 4th down attempts in opponents territory at strange times.  It also seems that he is absorbed with the offense only and forgets the rest of the team.  With that said, I think he is a good coach and I can tell you as a Dawg fan that I am much more fearful of his teams than any of Chan Gailey's.  Tough loss last night, but there is alot of football yet to be played this year.



Nice post.  Lots of question and analysis there but I will try to do my best.  CPJ is really good game planning and in game adjustments.  That does not always come to fruition in each game but more likely than not turns the game in our favor atleast for the moment.  He would be more than happy to only use his "running game" if he could and believes strongly in it but has quite a bit of run and shoot in his O but just has not been able to nurture a qb to that level yet.  Despite what is written in most newspapers he has said since he took the job that he wants to pass more.  However, like he says why attempt it if you are not any good at doing it.
In no way am I taking a shot at other teams but GT traditionally recruits 15-22 players a year and doesn't find a way to have recruiting classes in the 25-30 range fit in with the 85 scholarship limit.  His recruiting classes have been better overall than the guy before him with the exception of 2006.  
His "stubbornness" is one thing I believe the media does their twist with just like they do for everyone.  I also feel it is something that hurts us but I can understand why he is that way.  If you ever had the chance to meet the guy your opinion would be that he is just a nice soft spoken individual.  He is really.  Just if you ask him a question he is going to tell you his answer.  If you don't like his answer and ask him again then he is gonna give you an answer that will make you angry.  He is a smart old country boy...with a quick wit.  Would you be any different if someone asked you the same question over and over?  
I don't believe he is too much into his offense to do anything different.  I believe he believes in his system he just has not been able to find a dynamic qb to run all of it.  Like I touched on before GT is not currently an institution that is going to recruit enough quality numbers to beat everybody.

If it could happen I would today walk over to Tuscaloosa Alabama and offer a bet to Nick Saben.  Give CPJ your offense for a month with Greg Hill Ga Southern in his prime.  We will run college football style overtimes we score you pay/ you stop it I pay.  $100 per go till I had all of his money.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 5, 2012)

Been a jackets fan since before I was born. I am never happy with a GT loss. Very tired of losing.

Let's keep this on CPJ not me.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 5, 2012)

Tough spot for you Tech fans for sure.From the outside,it looks as you fans want a spot at the table with the Bamas,LSU,Oklahoma,Georgia,etc but the people in charge of your program know the truth and understand that ya'll get players that most other schools don't want and along with substandard facilities and a rinky dink,outdated field,this makes your program a lower tier one. So they go out and hire CPJ as a kind of gimmick or carnival side show to make ya'll somewhat relevant and interesting.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 5, 2012)

"Bamas,LSU,Oklahoma,Georgia".        Georgia fits in better with Kentucky, Vandy, and South Carolina than Bama, LSU, and Oklahoma.  I guess we can call your post wishful thinking.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 5, 2012)

General Lee said:


> looks as you fans want a spot at the table with the Bamas,LSU,Oklahoma,Georgia,etc



You don't share the table with Bama either.   That's not disrespect, it's just the truth.     

I don't know what feathersnantlers expectations are.     Realistically, GT is simply not going to draw that kinds of athletes to expect "routine" 10 win seasons.   Will they happen?  Yes.   Will they happen frequently?   Probably not.    Do I want them to happen?   Of COURSE!     My single biggest frustration as a Tech fan has been QB play.   Since George Godsey's 2001 season, Tech's QB play has been painfully disappointing.    I'm certainly more optimistic now with Vlad Lee, Sinjin Days, and Justin Thomas are on the roster.    

Regardless of what offensive or defensive scheme that is employed, the Hill will always make it tough for Tech to fill the roster with solid quality players, especially given what happened a few years ago.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 5, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Been a jackets fan since before I was born. I am never happy with a GT loss. Very tired of losing.
> 
> Let's keep this on CPJ not me.



Ok, he is doing an admirable job and should not be fired.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2012)

General Lee said:


> Tough spot for you Tech fans for sure.From the outside,it looks as you fans want a spot at the table with the Bamas,LSU,Oklahoma,Georgia,etc but the people in charge of your program know the truth and understand that ya'll get players that most other schools don't want and along with substandard facilities and a rinky dink,outdated field,this makes your program a lower tier one. So they go out and hire CPJ as a kind of gimmick or carnival side show to make ya'll somewhat relevant and interesting.




When did uga qualify for a seat at this table?


----------



## Buck (Sep 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> When did uga qualify for a seat at this table?



2011 SECE Champs... surely that qualifies for something...


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2012)

Fire all the coaches north of I-20.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2012)

Buck said:


> 2011 SECE Champs... surely that qualifies for something...



Yall can pour the sweet tea and wash he dishes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tech can bus the table and sweep the floor.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Tech can bus the table and sweep the floor.



At least were on staff I guess?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hang in there tech fans. Y'all got a good team. You will have have a good season. It was nice to see some defense from tech.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 5, 2012)

Tech fans need to hang tough, your defense did look better. Your QB just made a couple of crucial mistakes. You will win some games....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 5, 2012)

WE don't have a problem.

You have a problem.

We lost to the #16 team in the country on the road at probably the toughest stadium in the ACC in OT.

I'm critical of PJ when its warranted.  He has done a poor job of recruiting and coaching a QB.  I am not happy about it.  But it is not a fireable offense yet.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 5, 2012)

Keep CJP..... He's the best think the Dawgs have had since Reggie Ball ........


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 5, 2012)

General Lee said:


> Tough spot for you Tech fans for sure.From the outside,it looks as you fans want a spot at the table with the Bamas,LSU,Oklahoma,Georgia,etc but the people in charge of your program know the truth and understand that ya'll get players that most other schools don't want and along with substandard facilities and a rinky dink,outdated field,this makes your program a lower tier one. So they go out and hire CPJ as a kind of gimmick or carnival side show to make ya'll somewhat relevant and interesting.



You know very little of what you're talking about in this post.  GT has extremely nice facilities right now and has MANY things that UGA does not have, including an indoor practice facility.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2012)

5 star threads are only for negative dog threads or on occasion a good negative thread on another SEC school (besides the BIG ORANGE). So sorry guys I've got to take some stars away.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 5, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> We lost to the #16 team in the country on the road at probably the toughest stadium in the ACC in OT.



I want to make myself clear. My frustration doesn't fall solely on that VaTech loss. I'm going back 27 games and a 14-13 record. Clearly, I expected us to be way better than this when we hired CPJ.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 5, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I want to make myself clear. My frustration doesn't fall solely on that VaTech loss. I'm going back 27 games and a 14-13 record. Clearly, I expected us to be way better than this when we hired CPJ.



we were 7 1/2 pt dogs to a very good team in a packed loud stadium. the o certainly had a bad night, particularly with the blocking, or lack thereof. it will get better...much better. the d was also w/o 3 starters but hung in there very well. better days are coming...keep the faith!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2012)

None of my business, but I thought you guys played a good game and lost it on a play or two at the end. The int in OT made me mad.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> None of my business, but I thought you guys played a good game and lost it on a play or two at the end. The int in OT made me mad.



Thanks for the kind words... You Dawg fans are a lot nicer on this forum than the other Tech forums I am a part of...


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2012)

ramblinrack said:


> we were 7 1/2 pt dogs to a very good team in a packed loud stadium. the o certainly had a bad night, particularly with the blocking, or lack thereof. it will get better...much better. the d was also w/o 3 starters but hung in there very well. better days are coming...keep the faith!



I think what Jody is saying is maybe it's time for GT to be a is a 7 1/2 point favorite.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2012)

I think Tech may have a good team this year based on what I saw against VT.  I admit that I don't watch a lot of Tech games (Nitram refuses to believe this) but I'll have to say that some of PJ's decisions seem a little odd to me.

The going for it on fourth down no matter where you are on the field is hard to understand.  I think that's what the "stubborness" comment was probably about.  I understand that he believes in his offense but at some point it crosses over into hard headedness.  Why make it tougher on yourself just to try and prove some kind of point?

As for the media tarnishing PJ's rep, I'm sure it has happened.  But all the sports writers at the ajc worship the guy.  Mark Bradley sounds like he's writing love letters to him sometimes.  

To me, Tech is in a tough spot with PJ.  They kind of have to ride this thing out for a while even if it takes a turn for the worse.  The guys that have been recruited for this offense aren't gonna fit so well in some other coach's offense if Johnson gets fired.  Qbs that aren't good passers and small linemen would be a real problem in a more "conventional" offense.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> To me, Tech is in a tough spot with PJ.  They kind of have to ride this thing out for a while even if it takes a turn for the worse.  The guys that have been recruited for this offense aren't gonna fit so well in some other coach's offense if Johnson gets fired.  Qbs that aren't good passers and small linemen would be a real problem in a more "conventional" offense.




We actually have a Red Shirt Freshman QB who is a VERY good passer by the name of Vad Lee... He was North Carolina Player of the year back in 2010... and our O line is much bigger this year than in years past... If i remember correctly we have one O lineman this year around 310 lbs... Most others are around 290 or so... BUT I am not ready for Paul Johnson to go yet.. I want to give him AT LEAST this year and maybe next before I jump on the Fire CPJ bandwagon...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2012)

I know who Vad Lee is.  Anybody who reads this board much does.

But if he's that good why isn't he playing?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know who Vad Lee is.  Anybody who reads this board much does.
> 
> But if he's that good why isn't he playing?



He said Vad was a good passer.  He can't run as much of the O as Tevin and the coach feels like he would rather run more of the O.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 6, 2012)

^   Vad Lee  ^


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2012)

The lineman being bigger didnt seem to help his O. Just like it didnt really change things last year with us. I tend to think like Brad with keeping him around and ride it out. When he leaves it's going to be a slow slow grind for the next guy to rebuild. I guess I have to think yall are better off with than without him.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> The going for it on fourth down no matter where you are on the field is hard to understand.  I think that's what the "stubborness" comment was probably about.  I understand that he believes in his offense but at some point it crosses over into hard headedness.  Why make it tougher on yourself just to try and prove some kind of point?



He doesn't go for it regardless of where he is.  Maybe you meant that as hyperbole...  In fact, on the big 4th down conversion at the end of the game, PJ actually wanted to punt.

He is definitely stubborn though.  Sometimes I think he says "well, the play I'm calling would work if the kids would execute it correctly, so I'm just going to keep calling it until they do."  Sometimes that is ok, but sometimes you have to switch it up to put the kids in the best position to succeed.

I also think transitioning to a spread-type offense with CPJ's players really wouldn't be as difficult as some think.  They would obviously need a good passing QB, but most of the others would be fine.  

As for Vad Lee, CPJ has always said he would adopt his offense to fit the personnel he has.  Ande we are seeing some of that.  Pistol formation was used in the game the other night.  My problem with it was that it was used in obvious situations.  I wish he would throw it in more often, mix it in with the base set. 

Jeff, to your point, I actually do think the bigger OL will help a lot.  PJ needs to play his younger OL, though.  He hangs on to these upperclassmen too long when the young guys have a lot more talent. (cough*Tevin Washington*cough)  VT's defensive line is the best we'll see until UGA, and maybe better than UGA.  They spent a lot of their extra time defeating the cut blocking scheme and it showed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> He doesn't go for it regardless of where he is.  Maybe you meant that as hyperbole...  In fact, on the big 4th down conversion at the end of the game, PJ actually wanted to punt.
> 
> He is definitely stubborn though.  Sometimes I think he says "well, the play I'm calling would work if the kids would execute it correctly, so I'm just going to keep calling it until they do."  Sometimes that is ok, but sometimes you have to switch it up to put the kids in the best position to succeed.
> 
> ...



Yes i was being hypurbolic.

And it is all about execution rather play calling.  The fire Bobo crowd don't believe that but...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The lineman being bigger didnt seem to help his O. Just like it didnt really change things last year with us. I tend to think like Brad with keeping him around and ride it out. When he leaves it's going to be a slow slow grind for the next guy to rebuild. I guess I have to think yall are better off with than without him.



One thing you fail to factor into your post is that we were up against a pretty good dc with good athletes.  The long drive that resulted in chewing up seven minutes off the clock and a TD came when we blocked them man on man instead of how we normally do it.  Then Foster started changing to more traditional heavy run blitzes and we stalled and ended the drive with passing.  Lined up man on man without the heavy blitzing we were eating their lunch.  Will only get better IMO.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> But if he's that good why isn't he playing?



Exactly! Y'all remember when CPJ said, "light years ahead of where I thought he would be in four days, with footwork and understanding what we’re trying to accomplish, in doing all those things.” Light years and the kid still ain't on the field over a year later? 

http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-tech-sports/2011/08/06/lee-earns-high-praise-from-johnson/


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2012)

I will not participate in this thread.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly! Y'all remember when CPJ said, "light years ahead of where I thought he would be in four days, with footwork and understanding what we’re trying to accomplish, in doing all those things.” Light years and the kid still ain't on the field over a year later?
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-tech-sports/2011/08/06/lee-earns-high-praise-from-johnson/



He cannot run the O as good as Tevin.  This is Tevins 5th year and Vads 2nd.  

BTW Tevin is not the reason we lost.  He simply had the most visible mistake.  The WR's didn't block, bbacks didn't block,and Isaiah Johnson couldn't tackle my 85 year old grandmother.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 6, 2012)

Vad may can pass in practice,but he's unproven in the real game. Let's see how he does in front of 35,000 buzzing bumblebee fans...........


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2012)

Few days away from the computer and this is what I missed?? lol


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2012)

He has won more games than any other GT coach in his first four Years... How are you suppose to fire that??


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 6, 2012)

General Lee said:


> Vad may can pass in practice,but he's unproven in the real game. Let's see how he does in front of 35,000 buzzing bumblebee fans...........



Very true... time will tell... and give us our 40-45k fans....we aint Duke!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2012)

General Lee said:


> Vad may can pass in practice,but he's unproven in the real game. Let's see how he does in front of 35,000 buzzing bumblebee fans...........



We will most likely see him Saturday night at some point!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 6, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> We will most likely see him Saturday night at some point!



I hope so!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> I hope so!



I will be there to watch... I bet he is some BA that CPJ is keeping Locked up...lol


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 6, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> I will be there to watch... I bet he is some BA that CPJ is keeping Locked up...lol



Wish I could be there... I haven't been to a Tech game in 3 years.. Haven't had a chance to go since my kinds were born... I use to go to every home game and 2-3 away games a year.. ahh how I miss the single days... have fun! I'll be watching on ESPN3.com


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 22, 2012)

Now where did that great coach go that we had?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 22, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Now where did that great coach go that we had?



Not sure where Bobby Ross is?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 22, 2012)

We almost got away with it if it wasn't for those meddling kids.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

.....,,,,,


----------



## Buck (Sep 23, 2012)

Rumor has it Stingtalk is imploding as well.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 23, 2012)

Al Groh is the problem, CPJ is responsible for hiring him. He should have been gone 2 years ago.

Thought the D might be a little better this year. NOT!!!!!


----------



## General Lee (Sep 23, 2012)

"StingTalk"   Even the Nerd message board has a funny name.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Good d-lineman are HARD to find. That is where it all begins.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 23, 2012)

About to fall off the CPJ train....


----------



## Buzz (Sep 23, 2012)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Al Groh is the problem, CPJ is responsible for hiring him. He should have been gone 2 years ago.
> 
> Thought the D might be a little better this year. NOT!!!!!



Are you saying you thought he should never have been hired?   This is his 3rd season.    I disagree with you that Groh is the problem.    Overall, I think the problem is just a lack of talent on the Defensive Line.    You can't give someone 8 seconds to pass and think you're defensive backs can cover that.   I don't think we got a single hand on their QB yesterday.

Let's be honest, who on the Georgia Tech's defense would start (position for position) at FSU, Clemson, Virginia Tech, or Miami?   Coaching is a great thing but at some point all the coaching in the world can't make up for the lessor horses we have in the stables.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

I said it from day one that groh could never put all the pieces together for a 3-4 at tech. You have to have 3 studs up front to free up you lb's. Groh is a good d cord. and if he could recruit what he needs he would be fine. The problem is PJ.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree that it would very tough at Tech even under the best circumstances.    However, I still think the biggest problem is the Tech Administration (the Hill) shut down practically any academic exceptions given to recruits.    We can thank Chan Gailey for Flunkgate, because the fallout has hurt Tech's  potential to recruit very badly whether anyone on this board wants to admit it or not.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I said it from day one that groh could never put all the pieces together for a 3-4 at tech. You have to have 3 studs up front to free up you lb's. Groh is a good d cord. and if he could recruit what he needs he would be fine. The problem is PJ.



Dlinemen don't run the option.  The d plays a very popular system these days.  CPJ doesnt recruit dlinemen, Andy McCollum and Al Groh do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Dlinemen don't run the option. The d plays a very popular system these days. CPJ doesnt recruit dlinemen, Andy McCollum and Al Groh do.


 
Well, if you guys just want to be mediocre than keep him. The triple option is little boy football at it's best. PeeWee uses it cause they can't get kids to throw the ball more than 10 ft..


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 24, 2012)

Why?  Because you say so?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Why? Because you say so?


 


Ummmmmm... So how many "Good" football teams run the triple option? Heck, how many teams run it in college anyway.. What about the Pros? Heck, lets throw in high shool??

Teams favor more "pro-style" offenses that attract athletes who may want to play in the NFL, where option offenses are non-existent..


----------



## Buzz (Sep 24, 2012)

How many GOOD football teams do you believe exist?  Top 5?   Top 10?   Top 25?    Top half of the conferences?    How do you define good?    I'm a huge Tech fan but I'm not under the illusion that any style of offense we run with any coach we can get is going to result in Tech being a permanent fixture in the top 10 rankings.    I WANT Tech to win every game they play and contend for at least a Conference Title each year, but realistically I know that's not ever realistic.

Offense doesn't seem to be Tech's problem.   Sure they've been held to less than 20 points a couple of times a year, but how many teams in FBS who run a pro style offense can say different?     When your defensive line so bad that you lose scoring 36 points at home, it's hard to blame the offense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2012)

Buzz said:


> How many GOOD football teams are their?


 

Only 1 in this state...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Only 1 in this state...



You guys will choke, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> You guys will choke, it's just a matter of when.


 
Hopefully it's to an SEC WEST team..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hopefully it's to an SEC WEST team..



Hopefully it's to the Jackets over in that cesspool of a stadium.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hopefully it's to the Jackets over in that cesspool of a stadium.


 

We're playing in Atl? For some reason I thought we were in Athens this year..


----------



## DSGB (Sep 24, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hopefully it's to the Jackets over in that cesspool of a stadium.



CPJ better get them "engineers" coached up!


----------



## Buck (Sep 24, 2012)

Had someone argue today that ball never crossed the goal line and should not have been called a safety.  I didn't see the game.  Did CPJ request a review of that call?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2012)

Buck said:


> Had someone argue today that ball never crossed the goal line and should not have been called a safety.  I didn't see the game.  Did CPJ request a review of that call?



No need to from that angle it looks like it passed the line.


----------



## Buck (Sep 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No need to from that angle it looks like it passed the line.



Oh, I agree.  Tomorrow I have ammunition to tell him he's full of garbage, though.  Today I was unprepared..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Dlinemen don't run the option.  The d plays a very popular system these days.  CPJ doesnt recruit dlinemen, Andy McCollum and Al Groh do.



Al groh is a great d cord. He sucked as a head coach. PJ is your problem. He has beat UGA once. Anybody that has time to prepare and has a decent d can contain the option. Again that's PJ's O. Therefor making it his problem on top of that he's the hc so at the end of the day he has to take it on the chin..... Has he won a bowl game yet at GT? No! Decent teams that have to prepare for it can handle it. If he can recruit enough to run his O why cant Groh get the d linemen he needs?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Al groh is a great d cord. He sucked as a head coach. PJ is your problem. He has beat UGA once. Anybody that has time to prepare and has a decent d can contain the option. Again that's PJ's O. Therefor making it his problem on top of that he's the hc so at the end of the day he has to take it on the chin..... Has he won a bowl game yet at GT? No! Decent teams that have to prepare for it can handle it. If he can recruit enough to run his O why cant Groh get the d linemen he needs?



You should ask Groh. He recruits the guys he wants.  PJ turned the d over to him... if he was so great and we have no academic disadvantages it seems like we would have 3 or 4 stud NT's running around.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You should ask Groh. He recruits the guys he wants.  PJ turned the d over to him... if he was so great and we have no academic disadvantages it seems like we would have 3 or 4 stud NT's running around.



I guess CPJ doesn't take any of the blame. I remember reading on this forum a few weeks ago y'all talking about how good y'all's d line was. Do which is it? Pj is the hc. It's his team. It's his problem. His o has not been enough to beat UGA, or win a bowl game, or beat Miami. After va game the gt faithful were impressed with the d. Blame groh all you want but pj is your problem. I won't ever buy flunk gate either. Gt is in atl and the metro area is full of smart d 1 talent.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am not blaming groh.  You talked about PJ not being able to get dlinemen...I pointed out groh recruits for and has the say so on D.  So groh is directly responsible first then CPJ.  I personally do fault CPJ with things but I don't air it out over here in front of the unwashed and uneducated filth that populates a good bit of this board.  As I have told you from the beginning, you can believe to truth or you can choose to ignore it.  I don't really care.  Dwags have no life outside GT football... it is Tennessee week and there hasn't been a peep about it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am not blaming groh.  You talked about PJ not being able to get dlinemen...I pointed out groh recruits for and has the say so on D.  So groh is directly responsible first then CPJ.  I personally do fault CPJ with things but I don't air it out over here in front of the unwashed and uneducated filth that populates a good bit of this board.  As I have told you from the beginning, you can believe to truth or you can choose to ignore it.  I don't really care.  Dwags have no life outside GT football... it is Tennessee week and there hasn't been a peep about it.


You are who hang with. You post here as much as any of us. Go check out the Dawgs thread we know who we're playing. UGA catches its fair share too. You have to have thick skin to hang in the sports forum brah. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

KJ, you don't have to air your dirty laundry on here, we already know what it is. You REALLY think Tech can hoodwink enough decent defensive lineman to come to Tech??


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 24, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> KJ, you don't have to air your dirty laundry on here, we already know what it is. You REALLY think Tech can hoodwink enough decent defensive lineman to come to Tech??



oe issue tek is having is the best HS players on D don't want to face that offense in practice everyday..how is that gonna help them make the NFL? So the O scheme hurts the D,too.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am not blaming groh.  You talked about PJ not being able to get dlinemen...I pointed out groh recruits for and has the say so on D.  So groh is directly responsible first then CPJ.  I personally do fault CPJ with things but I don't air it out over here in front of the unwashed and uneducated filth that populates a good bit of this board.  As I have told you from the beginning, you can believe to truth or you can choose to ignore it.  I don't really care.  Dwags have no life outside GT football... it is Tennessee week and there hasn't been a peep about it.





riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Iconic Coach Dooley getting ready for the Dawgs.



I posted this this morning. It is about Tennessee.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Al groh is a great d cord. He sucked as a head coach. PJ is your problem. He has beat UGA once. Anybody that has time to prepare and has a decent d can contain the option. Again that's PJ's O. Therefor making it his problem on top of that he's the hc so at the end of the day he has to take it on the chin..... Has he won a bowl game yet at GT? No! Decent teams that have to prepare for it can handle it. If he can recruit enough to run his O why cant Groh get the d linemen he needs?



He's 1-3 against UGA and averaged scoring 30 points per game. against UGA.  UGA has better than a decent decent defense, but it's not like UGA has contained the option that well either.   Tech's defense sucks and that's why he's 1-3 against UGA.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2012)

Buzz said:


> He's 1-3 against UGA and averaged scoring 30 points per game. against UGA.  UGA has better than a decent decent defense, but it's not like UGA has contained the option that well either.   Tech's defense sucks and that's why he's 1-3 against UGA.


Ok y'all win. Pj is on his 2nd d cord so maybe by the time he get to his 4th or 5th hire y'all will get it. By the way I wouldn't say UGA d has been that good. Last year was ok. Martinez d's sucked. It's about w's and l's.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 25, 2012)

Questrion for Frawg Fans:

When Willie was around were the defensive problems at because of Willie or CMR? Did not McGarity make Richt fire Martinez?

Groh is most of the problem with the Tech defense. Ultimately CPJ is responsible since he is the head coach. Situation seems very similar to the Martinez situation except the Frawgs had a whole lot more talent on defense than Tech does.

Good coaches can coach players up.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2012)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Questrion for Frawg Fans:
> 
> When Willie was around were the defensive problems at because of Willie or CMR? Did not McGarity make Richt fire Martinez?
> 
> ...


Like I pointed out. Two weeks ago yalls d was off the chain and had gotten over the hump. Thats all I'm saying. This week Al Groh is the reason PJ isnt consistent and cant win a bowl game and has only beat UGA one time. As someone else pointed out. The Option is your problem. It hurts in practice for the scout team and your d. PJ is and will be the problem.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am not blaming groh.  You talked about PJ not being able to get dlinemen...I pointed out groh recruits for and has the say so on D.  So groh is directly responsible first then CPJ.  I personally do fault CPJ with things but I don't air it out over here in front of the unwashed and uneducated filth that populates a good bit of this board.  As I have told you from the beginning, you can believe to truth or you can choose to ignore it.  I don't really care.  Dwags have no life outside GT football... it is Tennessee week and there hasn't been a peep about it.



Unwashed, uneducated filth... Man, pretty stiff words. Heck, I guess anyone will say what they want when they are sitting at a computer... 

Here are your facts Genius! Not opinions.. Since the 2010 season you only have 2 more wins than losses. The triple threat was a great gimmick at the beginning but the defensive coaches are figuring it out.. Your numbers don't lie.. And CPJ has yet to win ANY bowl game..

2008	Georgia Tech	9–4		
2009	Georgia Tech	11–3 
2010	Georgia Tech	6–7		
2011	Georgia Tech	8–5		
2012	Georgia Tech	2–2


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It hurts in practice for the scout team and your d.


When I say that to other GT fans, I'm either being ridiculous or I don't know how practices work.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> When I say that to other GT fans, I'm either being ridiculous or I don't know how practices work.



You sir know exactly what your talking about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> When I say that to other GT fans, I'm either being ridiculous or I don't know how practices work.




You just don't what you are talking about... You don't know GT football... There you go KJ, I told Jody that for you..

Jody, sorry you have to watch GT football unfold like it is..


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 25, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unwashed, uneducated filth... Man, pretty stiff words. Heck, I guess anyone will say what they want when they are sitting at a computer...
> 
> Here are your facts Genius! Not opinions.. Since the 2010 season you only have 2 more wins than losses. The triple threat was a great gimmick at the beginning but the defensive coaches are figuring it out.. Your numbers don't lie.. And CPJ has yet to win ANY bowl game..
> 
> ...



I am glad you can figure smart things like that out.  The coach has been running the same system for 20+ years.  If it was about "figuring it out" it would have happened long before 08 and 09.  The difference between you and me is I am the same person on this board as I am on real life.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 25, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> You just don't what you are talking about... You don't know GT football... There you go KJ, I told Jody that for you..
> 
> Jody, sorry you have to watch GT football unfold like it is..



He thought GT should start Jaybo over Nesbitt.  That is the great football knowledge of Jody.  The reason you like him is because he will cower to the dwags where I will talk with you cordially till you become troublesome...then i will kick your flea ridden carcasses off the porch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am glad you can figure smart things like that out.  The coach has been running the same system for 20+ years.  If it was about "figuring it out" it would have happened long before 08 and 09.  The difference between you and me is I am the same person on this board as I am on real life.




He wasn't playing big boy football before he came to GT..

Unless you consider these big time programs:
Avery County High School (Assistant)
Hawaii (Assistant)
Georgia Southern
Navy


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 25, 2012)

The teams he played were comparable to the ones he had.  Besides, nobody plays big boy football around here but Bama.  Atleast that is what I hear.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 25, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> He thought GT should start Jaybo over Nesbitt.  That is the great football knowledge of Jody.  The reason you like him is because he will cower to the dwags where I will talk with you cordially till you become troublesome...then i will kick your flea ridden carcasses off the porch.



I don't cower to anyone, I call it like I see it. If that means me agreeing with Dawg fans, then so be it. I may have missed on Shaw but I believe I made that statement after his superb showing against Miss State. Now, if you'll excuse me, I've got to go look for this deer.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2012)

Get 'em, Jody!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Get 'em, Jody!



Heck yeah!


----------



## Lee (Sep 25, 2012)

I love Paul Johnson, I love that he is just as cocky (arrogant) when he loses as when he wins. I believe he is a good coach. But he is falling short in recruiting. Morgan Burnett, Michael Johnson, Derrick Morgan, Vance Walker...all players that are in the league now. We do not have players on defense. We may not need them on offense, but we need them on defense. Our linebackers get stuck to blocks, we get no pressure on the qb, and we're slow. I played for tech under O'leary. I love Johnson, but we need to get some players in there or he will be gone and deservedly so. 

I don't get on these forums much, but I had to vent. And for the love, can we please cover the slant or the middle of the field in general the next time the other team is in a two minute offense.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 29, 2012)

Elephant in the room and it's not Bama.

Fire CPJ.


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just can't stand the sub par recruiting.  The worse part is CPJ doesn't care.  His offense works well, yes, but only when a team has a week or less to prepare.  When MTSU can have a week off and steamroll you, its time to step back and re evaluate everything.  You should be able to line up your second team if you are Tech and still beat Middle Tenn.  He needs to start recruiting 100% better and commit to it to DRad or take his offense and go to a smaller conference school where it can win, because its not winning here.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 11, 2012)

I might be accused of trolling but....................just where and how do y'all think y'all will and can get good defensive players?You ain't gonna get them from around here.


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not talking about just defensive players.  Tech has always turned out defensive players in the LB and secondary.  They have never had much of a line, which the SEC controls throughout the country.  I'm concerned that the recruiting of CPJ has put Tech back a few years.  There is a little bit of talent but this is the worse overall talent i've seen since '94.  It is a "high school" offence now that there is high school talent.


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lets not forget Sugar, that GA has turned out more defensive players to the NFL than anyone in the country but it hasn't gotten them anywhere!


----------

